

HN London Meetup - coderholic

It has been far too long since the last Hacker News London meetup. Over the past few months quite a few people mentioned interest in a get together. So here it is.<p>Please join us on Thursday, 24th June from 18:30 at the Lightbar on Shoreditch Highstreet (http://www.thelighte1.com/).<p>Also, since the Seedcamp deadline is coming up, several Seedcamp alumni have agreed to come along and answer your questions about the programme. So if you want the lowdown on what to expect or some advice on applying, then you are in luck.<p>If you are coming please leave a comment below to help us keep track of the numbers.<p>Ben Dowling and Dmitri Grabov
======
dmitri1981
Huge thank you for the tremendous feedback and encouragement we've received in
response to resurrecting the HN London meetup.The flipside to the newfound
success is that we will have to switch venues to be able to accommodate
everyone.

The new venue is just across the road from the Lightbar:

The Water Poet 9-11 Folgate Street Spitalfields, London E1 6BX
<http://www.waterpoet.co.uk/>

We look forward to meeting you all there on Thursday, 24 June at 18:00.

Ben and Dmitri HN London Meetup

------
iamelgringo
Hey, guys. I run Hacker and Founders SV (<http://hackersandfounders.com> ),
and I'm trying to keep track of and keep in touch with other HN meetups around
the globe.
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl9...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl93MXZwaE4tWlQwTENVMnVQalE&hl=en#gid=0)

I noticed that you recently posted a link to a google groups page:
<http://groups.google.com/group/hn-london>

Is there any other place online that you're collecting and trying to organize?
If there's anything that we can do to help you guys, let us know:
jonathan@newsley.com or laura@newsley.com. And, if you're ever in town, drop
us a line, we'd love to connect.

------
ig1
You should get the owners of the UK Hacker News group on Facebook to send a
message out, as there's about ~220 members on it and you might get quite a lot
of people who miss this post.

~~~
eliot_sykes
Do you have a link to the UK Hacker News Facebook Group? Tried a few searches
but turned up nothing.

~~~
coderholic
uk.news.yc is the name. <http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6677098162>

------
ErrantX
I'll try and make it, the wonders of modern transport mean I can just about do
an evening in London.

But if it happens again: any chance of doing a weekend, or Friday night? :)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.thelighte1.com/>

Amazingly I will actually be in London and don't currently have a commitment.
I'm speaking at a school in the afternoon, and at the Royal Institution the
following day, but Thursday evening is free.

Will there be food? Ah - now visited the web site and it appears the answer is
yes.

------
coderholic
We're hoping to make this a regular thing. If you'd like to stay informed
about future events then please join the google group:
<http://groups.google.com/group/hn-london>

------
alasdairbell
Looking good guys! I work for Seedcamp, can't make it tonight, but have a good
one and ping me if you have queries afterwards.

As a blatant plug here is the application for Mini Seedcamp London -
<http://seedcamp.com/pages/london10>

And we are also running some founder dating on 12th July so folk can find high
quality co-founders. Sign up for that here -
<http://seedcamp.wufoo.com/forms/founder-dating/>

------
martinc
Is this the best venue? I only ask since it usually appears to be a bit rowdy
so unless there's a private room or quiet(er) area I don't know about, we may
end up mixing it with the city boys and not being able to hear much. ;-)

~~~
dmitri1981
Probably not, but it should do the trick. The bar is huge and we do have an
area reserved for us.

~~~
martinc
I have another potential venue in mind for future London meetups. Interested?

------
jtopper
Sadly this clashes with the London MySQL meetup that I'm already planning to
attend, but this is just up the road from there so I may wander along later
on.

------
joshuamarch
Awesome I'll be there. we're hiring as well, so if you're looking come find me
there:p (python/django - theiplatform.com)

------
nailer
I'll be there. I'm currently working on:

\- A realtime anonymous chat site (Tornado, message queues)

\- Python OpenXML support (the docx module)

------
bensummers
Annoyingly that clashes in my diary. :-(

I hope it goes so well that you absolutely have to do another one next month.

------
i_am_cam
I'm travelling early the next day, but am hopeful I'll make it along for a few
beers at least.

------
drindosaur
Hi guys, thanks a lot for the organizing of this event. I will definitely be
there.

------
fix3r
Shoreditch? /sigh Yea, I know it's a "startup hub", but it's also a bit dodgy.

~~~
goatforce5
The venue is a very short stroll from Liverpool St station. If you're really
worried there's a bus stop right outside the venue.

There's a police station that's visible for the entirety of the walk between
the station and the bar. Perhaps you can ask one of the officers to hold your
hand if your mum is unavailable on the night?

------
philjackson
I'll be there, as will a couple of my friends who won't reply to this thread.

------
langer
Good shout guys - need more of these in London! See you there.

------
ivenkys
Will be there, the Google Group doesn't seem to be working.

~~~
eliot_sykes
Working for me now

------
tome
Nice! I'm probably about a 25% chance of coming along.

------
intellectronica
Great, thanks for setting this up, Ben and Dmitri.

------
NickPollard
Sounds interesting, I will hopefully be attending.

------
cammil
I will try to make it. It's been too long.

------
yaarg
Thanks for organising. I shall be there!

------
Super_Jambo
Sounds interesting. I should be there.

------
nicolinox
Yup. One more and spreading the voice.

------
flashingpumpkin
I'm in. It's just a two second jump :)

~~~
ivenkys
Let me guess - Shoreditch triangle.

~~~
flashingpumpkin
Yep. Rivington street in fact.

------
alexandros
If all goes well, I'll be there.

------
mebassett
I plan to be there. thanks. :)

------
nickwsmith
Awesome, I'll be coming along

------
ihanif
Will try my best to be there.

------
lw0x15
Beer better be cheap there :P

~~~
ivenkys
City prices for Beer but the place is beautiful and very significant - a
stalwart against "gentrification" of the area.

------
moomerman
I should be able to make it

------
jonneale
Think I'll be coming along

------
jhollingworth
Great idea, see you there!

------
revorad
Awesome! I will be there.

------
singular
I will try and make it!

------
sdrinf
Will probably be there

------
tonyto85
Sounds good!

Tony + Hemal will be my +1

------
gaius
Will try to make it!

------
stevanl
I should be there!

------
DrJokepu
Definitely coming.

------
tomedme
i would attend if i wasn't abroad that week.

------
adamcharnock
Should be there!

------
pmjoyce
Hope to make it

------
robbiehudson
Should be there

------
robfitz
I'm all over it

------
martinc
Hope to attend.

------
eru
I'll be there.

------
Robin_Message
I'll be there.

------
pcowans
I'll be there.

------
ximeng
Should make it

------
andrewgph
Intend to come

------
deutronium
I'll be there!

------
shadchnev
I'll be there!

------
nc
I'll be there!

------
ZeroMinx
I'll be there

------
scorchin
I'll be there

------
nuuji
looking forward to it @nuuji

------
alexro
Coming

------
sjtgraham
excellent. i'll be there.

